# Lowrider Trike



## DB ReTodd

This got me into bicycles! Bought it new and started adding stuff. Ended up getting my Down Bike, been broke ever since!


----------



## eeapo

Cool looking low rider.


----------



## RLS

I am doing something alot less by the magazine, and more old school with mine
79 Town and Country with a 3speed and a split rear axle.
 (Schwinn bicycle equivalent of a Truck LSD)

As of right now I have the rear sitting on 20 × 3 rubber and JCHiggins double knurled chrome rims laced to the OE Schwinn 28 hole hubs. The front rim is currently the OE 24 × 1 3/4 rim and tire.....I hate those because they are just hard to get nice tires for.... and not cheap to get tires for at all


----------



## Steve Frame

Man, I just wanna put a motor on it.


----------



## Drzdave58

Cool ride...I would chop the rear fenders and get them hugging the tires more...


----------



## Sven

Drzdave58 said:


> Cool ride...I would chop the rear fenders and get them hugging the tires more...




I agree
Also....those wheels with all the spokes have got to be a pain to clean and polish


----------

